# who likes cigar ****??



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Kissed my mailman today, here is what he left me. Told me more was on the way next week. 

R&J EL 2007 Escudos 5 1/2 x 50
HDM EL 2007 Regalos 5 x 46


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*holy snikeys!*


----------



## cubapete (Feb 15, 2008)

Does he deliver to NC


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Damn!! Those look great!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice Brian! You do realize of course, that you are only fueling our feelings of inadequacy...


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Very nice Brian! You do realize of course, that you are only fueling our feelings of inadequacy...


I certainly have Bigfoot envy!


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Hellooooooo Brian!!!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice pickups..


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome! I'm jealous!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

nice pick-up. those look nice.


----------



## waterboy-cl (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow!! I am drooling! If you fire one up, let us know how you like 'em.


----------



## nootje (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice:dribble:


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh man, I'm drooling on my keyboard!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

It's good to be the king ...........


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Yum yum Im off to Europe next week Guess ill see if I can try some myself...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice pickup.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

DUDE!!! Your killing me here... :dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Man I wish I had your Mailman!!!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm gonna be in TX tomorrow. Don't be suprised when you get home and the door is kicked in and the humi is empty! But I won't know anything about that.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

:dribble: cigar **** at its finest...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice................


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Me likey!!


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Holy smoke-stacks Batman! Those are some beautes!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

oh :arghhhh:
how can you do this to us man
now i have to get a new keyboard
cause i :dribble: and it shorted out sparking me very badly
seriously nice pick up:biggrin:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That's some good ****!:dribble::dribble:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

They look awesome, well done Brian


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> I certainly have Bigfoot envy!


I think there's a pill for that...

ho hum. So bigfoot has got another box of CC's... what's new? Wake me up when you get a box of Behike's!


----------



## bamawrx (Jul 10, 2007)

Those look good enough to eat. I thought I spent too much on cigars...


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Please give your mailman my address and send him here!!!!!!


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats on the new score, man!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey vicegrips--

How about the R&J edicion limitada 2002

Think they are any good ?


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

that cant be a picture of what you actually have...

its sort of like those pictures you see of *Bigfoot* in the National Enquirer (only better quality)!!!

Awesome pickup, buddy. enjoy!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I have to admit...very pretty


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

WOW!!!As i wipe my chin and keyboard!!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

That looks very nice. I like Romeo and Julieta


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

i love ****:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

You know you're in trouble when you start having "****" delivered to your doorstep!!!:lol:
Perhaps you should consider joining CA - Cigars Anonymous.
I would be glad to serve as your sponsor and am very willing to help you work through those sticks. :dribble:


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> ho hum. So bigfoot has got another box of CC's... what's new?


I agree! Let us know a day when you DON'T get a box or two of fabulous smokes that makes the rest of us cry!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

:dribble: Oh, that's just freakin' cruel!!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Did they come in a plain brown paper wrapper


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

*Sweet!!!*

I am drooling


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

You are sick.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice score there..


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

darn! now i gotta clean the drool off my moniter! lucky man you are!!!!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice man! I got some Escudos a while back and they're in deep sleep.


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

excuse me... i need to go rub one off.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice, Brian. Your mail packages always bring envy...gotta love 'em!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Great addition to your humidor! Definately mouth watering.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

You're killing me man!!!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

You're killing me! Please don't undress them so slowly next time.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Love the pics, hate the visualization of you kissing your mail MAN


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice smokes


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

http://smiliesftw.com

wow!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Great now I need a tissue! Does anyone have a tissue! Darn you BigFoot!


----------

